# Sorry to the "53 yr old" who I was killing tonight...



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

dude

yes - you were right - you pulled me probably 6 miles.. 

i took a pull after humpback.. i tried to wait for you to catch up, finally you did

I really blew up on the bridge and could only suck wheel. carbs depleted.

i still was sucking air after the 2nd downhill. I couldn't pull through. My lungs were burning with the cold air.

my bike is ~35lbs with 26x2.0 knobbies tires and i had a 5 lbs bag on my back.
you had a steel? or aluminum? road bike with no commuter gear.

'sorry for killing you'.. but i've been off the bike for 1.5 months and am 188 lbs. You looked 175ish. 

And I could NOT tell how old you were. It was very dark at 7:15 pm, and we had a ton of gear on.

I was going to thank you for the lift...but you lashed out first and left me speech less.

Maybe I would have dropped you with no mercy earlier in the year... but I'm not that rider of 2 months ago.


I was ready on 4 mile run, but you seemed intent on pulling. Wasn't going to go around and blow up. You seemed like one of those people who'd rather pull. I was trying to respect that too.

Well - I'm sure you had a better workout anyways.. I know I did.. I wouldn't have saved 4 minutes of my commute.

Anyways- Thanks.

12/8/2008


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

It's surprising how difficult it is to get in synch with those you're riding with - even more so if you don't know them.

Think about it - you find yourself riding in the same direction with other riders. They might:


Prefer that you share the lead.
Want you to lead indefinitely.
Want you to stay behind.
Want you to get out of their space.
I've had cases where I was trying to take my turn and end up riding away from the followers. So, I say ok, I'll just hang in back. Only to hear complaints later that I didn't take another turn...


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

bas you are the scurge of the WO&D trail!!! next thing you'll be dropping ladies running with those push baby-strollers, you classic hard-man you!


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

dumb.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Only explanation.*



sometimerider said:


> \I've had cases where I was trying to take my turn and end up riding away from the followers.


One of the great unsolved mysteries of my life. I used to think that perhaps I "cranked it up to hard," but even keeping the exact same speed down to a difficult-to-hold +/- 0.1 mph variance, I have people just drift off the back all the time. I finally decided that I smell bad, perenially.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

A legend in his own mind


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> bas you are the scurge of the WO&D trail!!! next thing you'll be dropping ladies running with those push baby-strollers, you classic hard-man you!


umm, thanks..

I think


----------



## rizz (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like you two need to improve your paceline skills. Shorter pulls!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

If someone pulled you for 6 miles & you still blew up, its times to find another hobby!


----------

